# 5 days late for period, unprotected sex during ovulation



## Hopes_up

February 18th&21st I had unprotected sex with my now ex boyfriend. Each time he came the first shot in me and pulled out the rest. I started my fertility week on the 19th. Or whatever its called. Ovulated 25th. Period was do Friday last week. I took test saturday n it was negitive. No signs of it at all. Very light pain once n a while on lower left side. Fuller breast. And few other signs. Im afraid to waste more money on a test. I'm worried because Friday the day of expected period I drank a lot of beer. N tomorrow is St Patricks day. N I'm planning on Getting a mother tattoo. Idk what to do. I'm scared n nervous but hopping n all kinds of mixed emotions. Help


----------



## Nikki1120

You could very well still be pregnant, i've read on here some women who haven't had a positive until 13 days after AF was due, what kind of test did you use? Try a FRER and good luck honey.


----------



## baileykenz

welcome and ditto to what nikki has just said


----------



## v2007

Welcome. 

:hi:

V xxxx


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: Welcome to BnB


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

welcome 2 BnB :flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

Hiya :wave: welcome to BnB :flower: x


----------



## emti11

u can still get a tattoo if u are pregnant, as i had one of my Daughters name on my wrist whilst i was about 2 months pregnant, i asked my doctor first, the only reason to not get one done whilst pregnant is if it gets infected but if u go to a proper tattoo place and they do it properly and u keep it protected and clean u should be fine, have a word with ure GP :)


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Hello welcome to BnB! :wave: 

X


----------



## pinkbow

Welcome to BnB :hi:


----------



## Hopes_up

I ended up Getting my period! A week late is so unusual for me. Never once had that happen. But maybe my body is just changing. I was using first response non digital. Last time I used it tho I had a false positive. So I don't tryst them at all. But Thank u all.


----------

